# Primer curing time?



## philiose (10 mo ago)

I am having the ceiling wallpapered in a few rooms and am confused about Gardz. It seems like the best product to use with the substrate we're working with, which is badly installed drywall with a very thin coat of what I think is "builder's flat" white paint or primer - I can see the drywall and mud seams through it. White rubs off on my fingers when I touch it.

The contractor I've hired can't promise when he can install - it could be a few days (if another job gets cancelled or held up) to a few months. 

The technical support folks at the company that makes Gardz (and I called twice to verify this) told me that I can't apply their primer more than thirty days before the wallpaper is hung.

My dilemma is that I'd like to prime the ceilings now in case the contractor has an opening soon. According to the folks at Zinsser, if I apply it now, it takes a few months tor the installation and their product "cures" (in thirty days), the wallpaper won't stick to it.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

_PaintTalk.com_ is designed for professional painting contractors and the related fields to discuss issues and topics pertaining to the painting industries. The Moderators of this forum would prefer that you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com. Many of our professional contractors are also members at _DIYChatroom.com_ and are looking forward to assisting you with your needs.

If you're not a member of _DIYChatroom.com_ you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php. 

This thread is now closed.


----------

